
Man gets threats–not bug bounty–after finding DJI customer data in public view - rrreese
https://arstechnica.co.uk/information-technology/2017/11/dji-left-private-keys-for-ssl-cloud-storage-in-public-view-and-exposed-customers/
======
xelxebar
There's also some good, previous discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15721268](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15721268)

------
caio1982
I'm (naively, but also positively) surprised to learn just today that DJI is a
chinese company!

